# Fire Extinguisher Cabinet



## cda (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone hear about fire extinguisher cabinets going away??

Maybe does not meet ADA??

Or are they already not allowed because they do not meet ADA??


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Who said they aren't compliant? If mounted within reach ranges and projecting less than 4" and equipped with accessible pulls the cabinets can be accessible.
The extinguisher is a movable object, its use up to the users ability to chose to or not.
It depends on the whether its use is a job function or not.


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Who said they aren't compliant? If mounted within reach ranges and projecting less than 4" and equipped with accessible pulls the cabinets can be accessible.
> The extinguisher is a movable object, its use up to the users ability to chose to or not.
> It depends on the whether its use is a job function or not.



Thought handles might not meet the tight grasp thing


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2016)

Does Ada cabinet have cam lever vs recessed pull or handle ??


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2016)

cda said:


> Does Ada have cam lever vs recessed pull or handle ??


No
It is not a ADA issue. Someone may think it is,  but not per the access board.
Maybe a TAS thing....


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2016)

Surface mounted cabinets may project too far from the wall surface where in the egress path. 
Recessed cabinets are designed to mitigate that where necessary.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2016)

JBI said:


> Surface mounted cabinets may project too far from the wall surface where in the egress path.
> Recessed cabinets are designed to mitigate that where necessary.


The OP "Anyone hear about fire extinguisher cabinets going away??" said nothing about Surface vs recessed cabinets just "cabinets".
Surface cabinets can be used where they do not encroach into the POT. Recessed cabinets anywhere,


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2016)

Maybe the fire extinguisher itself is the problem????


http://ovalfireproducts.com/ada_requirements_for_fire_extinguisher_installation/


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Not an "issue" cda, only the operation of "fixed" components of the cabinet.  Manufacturers have options available but still make non-compliant models too.


----------

